# Erythromycin . . . 50mg???



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

Pimentel recommends 50mg per day of Erythromycin. Since I'm not going to be able to use Zelnorm anymore, I'd like to look into this. However, I can't seem to find a capsule or pill that comes in that size. Can somebody help me here? Thanks.


----------

